# Plate Amp... is as powerful as it claims???



## sm31 (Jan 7, 2011)

I'm replacing a blown cap on a plate amp that I got (for free) off an "Acoustic Audio HD-sub12" subwoofer. I'm no electronics wiz, but I can read the side of a capacitor, and I can solder... 

The vendor claims 400W RMS and 800W peak. The amp does perform reasonably, but I don't really have anything to compare it to.

While replacing the capacitor, I decided to research the chip. The code on it is TDA7264 (datasheets are all over the net). To me it looks like this chip can't go over 50W or 60W RMS, but I really don't know what I'm looking at. I don't know whether the chip rating is for 8 ohms, and I don't know whether the sub vendors claim is for 8 ohms or 4 (but I think it's 4), or how the ohm rating affects output.

Also, I've heard that the narrower bandwidth (20 - 240 hz or so) increases the power rating for an amplifier. But again, I have no idea how that works or whether it's a true statement.

Can you guys help an ignorant noob and see whether this chip can perform as claimed? :help: Thanks!!

edit: I had the wrong name for the subwoofer... HD-sub12, not HD-12.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

I've moved this thread to the DIY Repair and Maintenance forum. Leonard should be able to provide some insight into this.


----------



## sm31 (Jan 7, 2011)

Ok, thanks! Wasn't sure where to put it...


----------

